# JD X 500 Spark Plug Socket



## rpalmer (Mar 23, 2010)

Could someone tell me what size spark plug socket for a John Deere X 500? Also does everyone use anti seize and dielectric grease when installing new plugs?


----------



## johnson4md (Nov 16, 2014)

I have and do use anti seize and dielectric grease it really cant hurt used sparingly. saves getting plugs out of alum blocks. also is your x500 the 24hp air cooled or 24 liquid cooled. is it the true 500 or is it 534 or something like that?


----------



## johnson4md (Nov 16, 2014)

Still not sure what size thinking it looks like 5/8 but could be 11/16. 
It uses the NGK BPR4ES with .030 gap? May call an auto parts store just ask what size it takes we'll be more than happy to tell you the size.


----------

